# elgin il extra morels for sale



## elginmorels (May 14, 2013)

extras for sale $25 lb call or text 630-965-8151


----------



## gscookies51 (May 14, 2013)

Hi, I texted you earlier today about purchasing..wondering if you still have some left and are willing to part with them?

We would love to splurge. Could we pick up Wed, 15th? My phone is 847-909-9274. Lesley


----------

